# Any of you bros hunt? Animals.....not ass



## grind4it (Sep 1, 2012)

Tomorrow is opening day of Dove season here in Texas and it has always been a day I look forward to. 

Not that I'm a huge bird hunter (I do enjoy it), but it is the first hunt of the year for me. I love digging out all my gear and getting ready for another season of hunting and hangin with the boys.

I also enjoy hunting deer, duck and most other game animals.

So, do we have any killers on SI??? Chime in


----------



## BBE (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't do any hunting personally.  It isn't crazy big up here in michigan.  I'm sure it's much bigger in Texas.  But I have a lot of friends that hunt on occasion.  I say enjoy them doves bro!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 1, 2012)

I hunt deer, pheasant, quail, geese, turkey, and the occasional cougar. I actually haven't been hunting since 2010. I miss it. I love dove hunting but haven't done it since I was young. It's actually my favorite thing to hunt for some reason.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 1, 2012)

yea i hunt deer alot,ive been lucky to have a bunch of private land to hunt on,and have some nice bucks over the years


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 1, 2012)

I hunt deer and boars here in the south...in the middle east we hunt white and red towelheads...


----------



## grind4it (Sep 1, 2012)

So, when you gonna invite me over? 



Bullseye Forever said:


> yea i hunt deer alot,ive been lucky to have a bunch of private land to hunt on,and have some nice bucks over the years


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I hunt deer and boars here in the south...in the middle east we hunt white and red towelheads...



I hear towel heads are kinda gamey tasting...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 1, 2012)

grind4it said:


> So, when you gonna invite me over?



anytime brother,we own over 2700 acres and only me,my son,my nephew and a family friend hunt on it


----------



## DF (Sep 1, 2012)

I tried pheasant hunting once.  A friend of mine had just gotten a hunting dog.  What a fucking disaster that was!  All the dog wanted to do was chase cows.  So, we spent the day running after that fucking shit ass dog.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm about to do some boar hunting. They're taking over a friends land


----------



## HH (Sep 1, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I tried pheasant hunting once.  A friend of mine had just gotten a hunting dog.  What a fucking disaster that was!  All the dog wanted to do was chase cows.  So, we spent the day running after that fucking shit ass dog.




I can only imagine the frustration,they sometimes require some good training


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 1, 2012)

I hunt but I don't have good patience so I don't get shit


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 1, 2012)

bigherm said:


> i hunt but i don't have good patience so i don't get shit



patience is a virtue lol


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 1, 2012)

I love animals whether they are wild, farm animals or pets. I would never be able to shoot one. I'd rather shoot a guy.


----------



## conan (Sep 1, 2012)

Hunt... Hmm lets see the only animals local to me are rat's, pigeons, crows, maybe some squirrels, and roaches.  I dont think any of those fall into a hunting season.


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 1, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> anytime brother,we own over 2700 acres and only me,my son,my nephew and a family friend hunt on it


I would love to go hunt on private land.


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 1, 2012)

I hunt deer quail elk bear pig Turkey...  you name it I hunt it. Love to archery hunt.


----------



## R1rider (Sep 1, 2012)

ducks and pheasant so far.

i really wanna hunt deer and elk, but once in my life i wanna go big game hunting and go after elephant and cape buffalo( when i can afford it)


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 1, 2012)

chicken wing said:


> I would love to go hunt on private land.



yea ive been lucky over the years,i dont hunt like i used to though,i jst love filming them


----------



## grind4it (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm thinking we need to plan a hunt. Looks like there are a few hunters here. Being a hunter usally means you are willing to travel. 
While I was joking about inviting me over to hunt, I'm very serious about finding a way to hunt with you guys....I'm in Texas and I am working on getting a white tail lease. If I can I will post some dates and maybe some of us can get together????



Bullseye Forever said:


> anytime brother,we own over 2700 acres and only me,my son,my nephew and a family friend hunt on it


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 1, 2012)

grind4it said:


> I'm thinking we need to plan a hunt. Looks like there are a few hunters here. Being a hunter usally means you are willing to travel.
> While I was joking about inviting me over to hunt, I'm very serious about finding a way to hunt with you guys....I'm in Texas and I am working on getting a white tail lease. If I can I will post some dates and maybe some of us can get together????


sounds good to me man!!!


----------



## grind4it (Sep 1, 2012)

I totally agree. Once they open a season for hunting humans; I'll leave the animals alone.  



millgirl said:


> I love animals whether they are wild, farm animals or pets. I would never be able to shoot one. I'd rather shoot a guy.


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 1, 2012)

grind4it said:


> I'm thinking we need to plan a hunt. Looks like there are a few hunters here. Being a hunter usally means you are willing to travel.
> While I was joking about inviting me over to hunt, I'm very serious about finding a way to hunt with you guys....I'm in Texas and I am working on getting a white tail lease. If I can I will post some dates and maybe some of us can get together????


 count me in. I live in california and usually hunt utah, colorado, and new mexico. i will go where ever so long as i have the cash to make it at the time. let me know brutha


----------



## DF (Sep 1, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I'm about to do some boar hunting. They're taking over a friends land



I'd love to try this.


----------



## DF (Sep 1, 2012)

grind4it said:


> I totally agree. Once they open a season for hunting humans; I'll leave the animals alone.



You could always hook up with Lulu.  He'll set you all up.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 1, 2012)

i can set anyone up with deer,turkeys easily


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

If yall come to the georgia area hit me upp, i got access to the land on the military reservation... It just opened last season after 8 years, so i can just imagine the kind of shit thets in there. I bet theres gotta be radioactive boars and shit running around that place.


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 3, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> i can set anyone up with deer,turkeys easily



Count me in brutha! Get in touch with me


----------



## Live2Train (Sep 3, 2012)

BBE said:


> I don't do any hunting personally.  It isn't crazy big up here in michigan.  I'm sure it's much bigger in Texas.  But I have a lot of friends that hunt on occasion.  I say enjoy them doves bro!



BBE, are you kidding?  Hunting is huge here in MI!  You must live in Detroit or some big as city bro, because there are tons of hunters in MI.  I was going to post a few pics, but they must the files must be too big and I don't know how to compress them.  Anyhow, I love to bowhunt deer, but I have lost all the land I used to hunt on.  People pay so much to hunt anymore that nobody will just let you come onto their land and hunt.  I don't have the cash to put out for that.  I would be glad to share the game, but they are just interested in money.  I guess my hunting days are over.


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 4, 2012)

i agree it does cost a lot of money to hunt now a days. here in california it cost $200 and up to hunt boar on private property just for one day. Thats fn nutts! I used to hunt boar on private property just because the damn things were tearing up everything. The land owers liked it till people started paying $$$ to hunt them. Now the land owers want everyone to pay.


----------



## Live2Train (Sep 5, 2012)

A few pics of the trophies over the years taken in Southwestern, MI.

http://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx38/Juggernaut12/GrandpasTrophies008.jpg

http://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx38/Juggernaut12/My2005Buck.jpg

http://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx38/Juggernaut12/My1999buck.jpg

Damn those pics bring back some memories.  I forgot how small I was back then.  Kind of made me smile looking back at them.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 5, 2012)

Turkey and Duck. But...if you really want to duck hunt-you have to go to Arkansas-duck hunting capital of the world. I used to dove hunt when I was younger, but as soon as I learned how to clean a turkey and figured out I didn't have to waste all those damn shells, I said "Later" to doves.


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 5, 2012)

There's nothing like archery hunting. Anybody can kill something with a gun but it takes skill to kill with archery


----------



## SuperP (Sep 6, 2012)

My family has a ranch in Texas. I am missing it so bad living out of state. We usually deer and dove hunt, but we are over run with hogs, so that is all we do now. It's a war.


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 6, 2012)

SuperP said:


> My family has a ranch in Texas. I am missing it so bad living out of state. We usually deer and dove hunt, but we are over run with hogs, so that is all we do now. It's a war.


 let me know if you need help with the hogs. Lol I don't live to far from you.


----------



## SuperP (Sep 7, 2012)

Will do, unfortunately, I am in Michigan for a couple years and don't make it home often enough. I am trying to get assigned back there next. I will be out at the ranch every weekend!


----------



## St0ked (Sep 7, 2012)

I only hunt deer and turkey and hogs. My dad owns a large piece of property up in Georgia that we hunt in all the time when it's in season(I live in Florida). Pretty large game. Nothing huge or anything, at least that I've seen.


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 10, 2012)

Going hog hunting Oct 6-7 up in jolon CA. Fort hunter liggett .hope I get one this time. Usually go 3-4 times a year. Never got a hog before so I'm hoping  I do soon


----------



## anewguy (Sep 10, 2012)

Fellow Texan checking in.. I hunt year round.  Dove, Deer, Turkey, varmints, hogs... whatever.  I love hunting.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey Texans, got me a sweet spot for dove this season.  Been taking my son in the ams and pms he is into it.


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 22, 2020)

Bullseye Forever said:


> yea i hunt deer alot,ive been lucky to have a bunch of private land to hunt on,and have some nice bucks over the years


brother ( bullseye ) im ready to go deer hunting, when we going ?   :32 (1):


----------



## Seeker (Feb 22, 2020)

What happened to you, Grind? Grind4it PM


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 22, 2020)

Yup. Thus the name blacktail.


----------

